# What goes well with venison/ elk?



## heather strong (Oct 7, 2015)

I am just wondering what flavours or spices or pairings go well with venison as I have venison flank that I'm not too familiar with.

Thanks


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

juniper

black pepper

coriander

sweet and sour cabbage

potatoes

beets

rosemary

mushrooms

greens

brussels sprouts

sweet potatoes

squash

berries/berry sauce

apples


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If it's elk I only cook it one way. I stuff the flank with pork sausage using calamata olive bread. Truss and brown really well at high heat. Then add your own winter type stock and braise. I've paired it with many things but everyone really likes just the sliced stuffed flank, sauced. then just add rustic braised root vegetables on top of a grilled garlic/rosemary polenta round.

We have a lot of deer on our property, so I usually do fajita with the venison flank.

BTW not sure where you got the meat but don't pass up any shanks if they are offered. They are the best!


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Heather Strong said:


> I am just wondering what flavours or spices or pairings go well with venison as I have venison flank that I'm not too familiar with.
> Thanks


I think of it as gamey lamb. With the flank I'm assuming it's not huge. I would look into braising it.


----------



## chefjonbailey (Nov 17, 2015)

Blackberry and whiskey jam demi.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

Heather Strong said:


> I am just wondering what flavours or spices or pairings go well with venison as I have venison flank that I'm not too familiar with.
> 
> Thanks


"The Flavor Bible" is a book that answers exactly what you're asking, along with a million other combinations. For me personally Vension brings to mind juniper, blueberry, red wine sauces and cabbage.


----------



## chefjonbailey (Nov 17, 2015)

I use juniper in a lot of recipes mostly brines , broths, and curing. It is important to tell people you can easily over juniper food and it will suck.


----------



## recky (Oct 15, 2012)

Juniper and bay leaf is the classic European venison seasoning.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Just butchered a buck yesterday for a friend and he gave me some wonderful cuts.

I tend to keep it simple.

Venison meat is fantastic medium rare or well done in a braised dish.

Anything in between is vile.

Simply salt, freshly ground black pepper, and a little olive oil to cook it in.

145 degrees medium rare, sliced thin.

Make a red wine pan sauce from the drippings.

If you want to experiment with spices and herbs, I suggest first tasting the meat by itself.

The saying "you are what you eat" ring true here.

For example where I live the deer forage island ramps during the year so their meat has a distinct garlic/onion flavor.

If you cook a small piece to taste you can match flavors better to suit the flavor of the meat.

In addition to Someday's list I would add wild rice, lingonberries, sage, lentils, roasted garlic, oregano, cumin, marjoram, and French Leeks


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

cocoa


----------

